# cyclocross wheels - for cheap



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

looking for a cheap set of wheels for new cyclocross frame on its way.

what should i watch out for. i'm a bit under 200#.

there's a pair on Nashbar for about $40. if stuff gets thrashed is it worth getting good wheels anyway? 

i've also seen some hybrid wheels on ebay. anyone use these. 

anyone with extra set of wheels they want to get rid of cheap? back wheel, as i could round up a front, if needed.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i would say for cx, you dont want to get really nice boutique race wheels (unless youre rich or that good) but you dont want crap either. The hubs will take a beating with all the mud and sand and water and such that theyll be subjected to. 105 hubs on like open pro or velocity or cxp rims are a decent wheelset. I bought a pair of cxp 20's with ultegra hubs on ebay last year for $120. Thats a good price imo. but i also just bought a set of Dura Ace hubs on Mavic Reflex rims (clincher type) on ebay for $80 and that is an unbelievable price.....the reason was, the seller wouldnt ship, and he lived 20 mins away from me, so most of the competition was eliminated.

jeremyb


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree, you don't need anything different from what you would select for a road training wheelset. If you buy some cheap set with Chinese hubs, the hubs will be the weak link. Also, be careful of used wheels that use alloy nipples as they tend to get rounded from truing. Also, wheels that have been ridden in winter conditions may have nipples rusted together. I'd look at spend about $150 for a pair of 105 / mavic new wheels or a used set from someone you know that takes care of their equipment. I'd stay away from the aero section rims, also, as they tend to require a special tube or valve extender.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

moschika said:


> looking for a cheap set of wheels for new cyclocross frame on its way.
> 
> what should i watch out for. i'm a bit under 200#.
> 
> ...


If you have an extra set of road wheels that are sturdy, you can just use those. I turned my extra pair (Mavic Cosmos) into cross wheels. They're sturdy, true and work great.

Yeah, they cost me $400, so they aren't cheap... but I'd rather buy one pair that lasts me for a few years than a few cheap pairs that I have to replace every season.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

vonteity said:


> If you have an extra set of road wheels that are sturdy, you can just use those.


that's my problem, i don't have an extra set of wheels. i'm thinking of using my wife's RSX/CXP21's and getting her a new wheelset as i'm upgrading her bike from used RSX to new 105. i'm also thinking of just getting all the RSX parts off her bike and using them till they break and then i can get new parts.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

moschika said:


> that's my problem, i don't have an extra set of wheels. i'm thinking of using my wife's RSX/CXP21's and getting her a new wheelset as i'm upgrading her bike from used RSX to new 105. i'm also thinking of just getting all the RSX parts off her bike and using them till they break and then i can get new parts.


That might work. I'm not familiar with RSX myself, but I know that Mavics are indestructible. Buy your wife some mavics as a replacement... then you can steal hers if you need them.


----------

